# Reptile Pit at School



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 2, 2009)

Hello every one.

I have been talking with my school principal and head science co-ordinater and they are letting me turn some of the garden area into a reptile pit/outside enclosure.

What reptiles would be good for sydney conditions and that wont fight/kill each other?, 

it has a pond big enough for a few turtles but is there any fish that the turtles wont eat and vice versa? 

Any advice?

the lisence will be under my science co-ordinator. her & i will be doing the looking after and teaching the other students about reptiles/looking after and keeping etc.


what materials and places to get materials to build around the area ( the same materials basicly as the pit peterjohnson has maybe difftent, and what space requirments should it be depending on the animals inside the pit so we can figure out the estimate of how much we will need for everyting.


Thank you

Damien


----------



## Cabotinage (Apr 2, 2009)

hmmmm i think it will be well protected so people cant get rubbish and junk in thier as people will feed them random crap probably which could be very dangerous for them will it be able for all the kids to see at lunch and recess or is it seprete my school has a ag farm which need a key to get in.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Apr 2, 2009)

i;d put ewd, eastern beardies, eastern bluey and maybe some cunninghams


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 2, 2009)

Blue Tongues

Great initiative Reptile Boy, kudos to you mate


----------



## Khagan (Apr 2, 2009)

DA_GRIZ said:


> i;d put ewd, eastern beardies, eastern bluey and maybe some cunninghams



+1.

I think though what ever you put in there.. Don't be surprised if they get stolen etc .


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 2, 2009)

Cabotinage said:


> hmmmm i think it will be well protected so people cant get rubbish and junk in thier as people will feed them random crap probably which could be very dangerous for them will it be able for all the kids to see at lunch and recess or is it seprete my school has a ag farm which need a key to get in.


 


apart from me every opther student will need to have the science co-ordinator with them it will be locked and away from the playground, the area is not accesable with out as well as i said the enclosure will also be locked


----------



## Lozza (Apr 2, 2009)

Khagan said:


> +1.
> 
> I think though what ever you put in there.. Don't be surprised if they get stolen etc .


I was just thinking the same thing - you would want to try and make it pretty secure. Good luck with it


----------



## funcouple (Apr 2, 2009)

better contact NPWS and check if you can do this. who will hold the licence for these reptiles? it wont be a private collection, so maybe some type of zoo licence would be required


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 2, 2009)

it will only be for the students but, my old school were keeping cbd's in the science class room. the reptiles will only be viewed by a few students but.

i will contact them tomorrow with my teacher but.


----------



## spongebob (Apr 2, 2009)

Great initiative. Couple of thoughts:
1. Ensure adequate drainage. The word 'pit' implies something below ground level, when in fact is should be above and have the ability to drain away flash floods easily. It's been a very wet week in Sydney, so imagine what would happen if it doesn't do this.
2. Ensure the ability for the reptiles to find escape from those scorching days. When the air temps go above 40C the herps need somewhere cooler-below ground is ideal as temps are lower, but these places could be death trap if it rains.


----------



## Riley (Apr 2, 2009)

eastern beardies - central beardies go well with blueys (i think) not sure bout easterns tho. if your gonna get a turtle, get an eastern long neck (c. longlicolis or something like that). maybe cunninghams also. 

good idea tho!


----------



## AM Pythons (Apr 2, 2009)

spend $ 250 on a good enclosure & keep it in science room or some where locked over night & weekends...dont want it to go 'walkies' with someone


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 2, 2009)

Khagan said:


> +1.
> 
> I think though what ever you put in there.. Don't be surprised if they get stolen etc .


 

it will be secured to the MAX


----------



## Cabotinage (Apr 2, 2009)

thats great then!!!! you will probably get dragons and mabye turtles they would be cool


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 2, 2009)

Cabotinage said:


> thats great then!!!! you will probably get dragons and mabye turtles they would be cool


 

yeh i am hopping for that


----------



## Eylandt (Apr 2, 2009)

Be sure to let me know which school it is, what reptiles will be in there and the approximate time that the cleaner finishes each afternoon.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 2, 2009)

what materials/shed/pre built etc materials will i need?


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 2, 2009)

Eylandt said:


> Be sure to let me know which school it is, what reptiles will be in there and the approximate time that the cleaner finishes each afternoon.


 :evil::evil::evil: i'm watching u :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Apr 2, 2009)

How much funding is going to be allocated for ths project? 

Going of the top of my head your looking at about $3000 to completely secure the pit. The sad thing is that it will only be secured from birds and stray cats etc. It would be a very costly procedure to complete.

While it is a good idea does your principle know the costs involved? I just can't see a principle allocating funds to a project like this.

Indoor reptile enclosures are a far safer option, especially if they can be placed in a secured room on a second story to prevent people smashing through the windows.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 2, 2009)

Bump


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Apr 2, 2009)

Seriously mate, how much funding has been allocated for it? People are not going to waste time giving advice if this is just some far fetched dream.


----------



## rahrah (Apr 2, 2009)

mcloughlin2 said:


> Seriously mate, how much funding has been allocated for it? People are not going to waste time giving advice if this is just some far fetched dream.


 
Leave the poor kid alone.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm more then willing to offer advice on things I know about but how much funding is available will determine:

a) What reptiles can be kept
b) Whether this is actually a plausible idea.

Not trying to take a dig, so sorry if thats how it came across.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 2, 2009)

at the moment funding is not a problem


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 2, 2009)

As everyone else has said, good on you for the initiative, cant give much advice, but as others have said and I'm sure you were already aware, security, security, security.

Hope it works out


----------



## licky (Apr 2, 2009)

NO OFFENSE at all but there are to many lil *****$ out there that would love to poke em with a stick, or feed em rat poison or through rocks at em. especially if it a high school.
To many tossers wanted to show off to their mates.

i wouldnt do it for the animals safety


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 2, 2009)

licky said:


> NO OFFENSE at all but there are to many lil *****$ out there that would love to poke em with a stick, or feed em rat poison or through rocks at em. especially if it a high school.
> To many tossers wanted to show off to their mates.
> 
> i wouldnt do it for the animals safety


 


that has already been taken into thought......no one in my school would do that every one is keen to get involved in my year and no one will do anything to the animals as getting into this place where they will be kept you have a better chance on running on water.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 2, 2009)

and the majority of my grade are reptile keepers


----------



## spongebob (Apr 2, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> apart from me every opther student will need to have the science co-ordinator with them it will be locked and away from the playground, the area is not accesable with out as well as i said the enclosure will also be locked



Give this guy support. He's made it clear about security, and he's asking for advice, not critism


----------



## Isabel (Apr 2, 2009)

i think its a great idea,
good luck with it


----------



## Riley (Apr 2, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> and the majority of my grade are reptile keepers


wow how many are in your grade?


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 2, 2009)

about 10


----------



## Riley (Apr 2, 2009)

oh. lol i was thinking bout 100 or so


----------



## imalizard (Apr 2, 2009)

Thinks its a good idea...some lasers that chop people up and some crocs around the outside will keep the bad kids away... a strong mesh aviary would be good for security. Maybe even a security camera?

Daniel


----------



## trader (Apr 3, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> Hello every one.
> 
> I have been talking with my school principal and head science co-ordinater and they are letting me turn some of the garden area into a reptile pit/outside enclosure.
> 
> ...



It is a wonderful idea... sadly though, have you thought about what cats or fox in the area would do to them???


----------



## Nighteyes (Apr 3, 2009)

A great idea, expect an increase in reptile sales among the students if all goes well!! (c:

Good luck, and post us pics of the progress once you start construction.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Apr 3, 2009)

What a fantastic idea Reptile Boy, a great way to educate those you go to school with about the wonders of reptiles. 

Make sure you cover all your bases with security and animals trying to get into the enclosure, but other than that it is a wonderful idea

Best of luck with it and keep us all posted on your progress


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 5, 2009)

thanks for the replies guys. i have started drawing plans and listing of animals that can live in there inside enclosures for hatchlings incubators etc. i have a question though.

If i have ewd's in there and in the pond have australian native fish like silver perch eel tail cat fish etc will i have a problem with them attacking each other when ewds are in the water?


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 5, 2009)

also how do people go with breeding animals out doors etc?


----------



## funcouple (Apr 5, 2009)

have you contacted NPWS as yet? if so, have they given the go ahead, and said what licencing and permits will be required. id hate to see all the hard work and expense put in to this project only to have NPWS can it over licencing or permits


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 5, 2009)

funcouple said:


> have you contacted NPWS as yet? if so, have they given the go ahead, and said what licencing and permits will be required. id hate to see all the hard work and expense put in to this project only to have NPWS can it over licencing or permits


 
contacted but have to call again tomorrow


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 5, 2009)

bump need this info for what goes in the pit


----------



## funcouple (Apr 5, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> contacted but have to call again tomorrow


 ok thats good. hope you get the reply that your hoping for. good luck


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 5, 2009)

Can any one help with this?


----------



## gex01 (Apr 6, 2009)

Good on you reptile boy for trying to get the school involved in a program with reptiles as we all know they are alot more common as pets now than what they used to be years ago i think its great. How ever as for the question what to put in it, i 'd get a big lacey that no one is gaim enough to try to steal .The only problem i can see if decc give the go ahead who is going to guard it of a weekend or holidays when it is vounrable to be stolen or they need feeding cleaning etc. If someone whants it they will get it there are alot of low people in our days now But well done anyway Champ.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 7, 2009)

BUmp It up. any photos of peoples pits or any thing hat would help?

Cheers


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Apr 7, 2009)

i think its a wak idea!i whent to a school in adelaide,(para hills high school) where they had the same sort of idea,they had a freshie croc and some turtles in a fenced off pit-wich all got stolen,and another aviery type thing with bluetounges and shingle backs wich also got trashed and the lizard were taken (kinda sad realli) & since alot of ppl have already said!that people will just try break in trash it and steal or harm the reptiles,and i belive that WILL happen.they not gonah fund u for electric fencing or guard dogs. iv never heard of a school that caters for only one kid interested in reptiles,!let alone give them the funding to open up their own reptile pit at school!i wish my teachers gave me 3000 to do a project at school(normally we had to pay for our own feild trips,ahaha),must be a rich school..!so dont get yah hopes up!,,good luck anyway bro!..and if it follows through,upload some pictures,cos you would be kind alucky they did that for u! ,would be kool if it worked out as well.


----------



## christo (Apr 8, 2009)

funcouple said:


> have you contacted NPWS as yet? if so, have they given the go ahead, and said what licencing and permits will be required. id hate to see all the hard work and expense put in to this project only to have NPWS can it over licencing or permits



Not sure what the story is in NSW, but in Vic schools can keep a variety of reptiles on a generic school's licence held by the Dept. of education. All you have to do is download the form off the website and display the form next to any reptiles you keep. The list of what you can keep is pretty restricted though. Good luck with the project, sounds like a great idea if you can get it up and running.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Apr 8, 2009)

I actually really dont think its a good idea, its pretty hard to make a pit, thats always "locked" and the money you will have to spend on building it and the animals alone, i find it hard to believe the teacher would pay for it all. just my opinion, dont let me stop you, nor the theives already planning to target your school


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Apr 8, 2009)

From reading this i actually dont think you care about the animals, your only doing it for YOU. you said in a previous post your whole school is getting involved and wanting to make it work. I can tell you, theres never been an entire school so keen on one thing. Fishy to me. but then you said that your whole year is helping and your class are "reptile keepers" needless to say, only ten are. and when someone asked you about funding, you said theres pretty much no price or limit. Crock to me. A principal has money to think of, which i find hard to belive hes just letting you spend whatever. I agree with mclouglin here. too SUSS


----------



## Zoltag (Apr 8, 2009)

Hmm, I'm not sure NPWS is going to allow this - It will boil down to whether or not schools are classed as commercial property in Sydney, I suspect...

After saying that - If you do get the go ahead, I would strongly recommend that you speak to the zoo - They will have a very good idea of the level of security required to keep people out of enclosures and also a lot of knowledge about what species can be safely / easily kept together.

Just an aside - Who is planning on coming into the school on Saturday and Sunday every week for the entire duration of this project to check on and feed the animals?


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Apr 8, 2009)

shnakey said:


> From reading this i actually dont think you care about the animals, your only doing it for YOU. you said in a previous post your whole school is getting involved and wanting to make it work. I can tell you, theres never been an entire school so keen on one thing. Fishy to me. but then you said that your whole year is helping and your class are "reptile keepers" needless to say, only ten are. and when someone asked you about funding, you said theres pretty much no price or limit. Crock to me. A principal has money to think of, which i find hard to belive hes just letting you spend whatever. I agree with mclouglin here. too SUSS



so right!! couldnt agree more!! i really whanted to say its a BS story befor,but i didnt whant to offend...load of cr a p story  ....


----------



## herptrader (Apr 8, 2009)

I have sold pythons to schools in Victoria.

To my knowledge they were all housed indoors.


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 8, 2009)

why dont you just create a nice enviroment in your school so the reptiles that inhabit the area will be inclined to hang around..that way no permit required and reptiles are free to come and go as they please ..spend the money on a good camera set up so you can vid tape your encounters...that way everyone can be involved and your not branded as 'king of the reptile castle'


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Apr 8, 2009)

I agree with RBB there too.. i cant see you going in on weekends to look after the reps(even though you will jump in saying you will) so you should create an environment to attract reps into your school and take pics like RBB said. thats a true herper.


----------



## Carney (Apr 13, 2009)

we had a similar thing when i was still at school. eastern bluies, eastern beardies and ewd where what they put in there. they were awsome pits too.The ewd pit was an avairy about 15m by 5m and 2.5 high and the bluies and beardies were in a 10by10 pit in the middle of a class room block with a thigh high wall really good pits and nun of them had problems with rubbish or outside feeding.


----------



## reptiledude1 (May 14, 2009)

no offence but i think thats a stupid idea people will just treat them like ****.


----------



## Vassallo2008 (May 14, 2009)

OLD thread buddie.


----------

